# 10/22 Middlesex County (Mass.) Meeting with County Inspector



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

October 22, 2010 MCBA (Middlesex County Beekeeper's Association) meeting.

7:00-9:00 PM

At the Unitarian Universalist Church, at 27 School Street in Carlisle, MA.

The guest speaker: Mr. Tom Stefanini, Middlesex County Bee Inspector.

Tony P.


----------

